# L1 Modifier



## kendalb (Apr 22, 2016)

When should the L1 modifier be utilized?


----------



## thomas7331 (Apr 22, 2016)

The L1 modifier is only used on facility UB claims.  It's to indicate that a lab service should not be packaged with other services billed on the same UB claim because the lab is clinically unrelated to those other services due to being ordered by a different provider and for a different diagnosis.  It's sort of like a 59 modifier for separating out labs from other outpatient hospital services for payment purposes.


----------



## kendalb (Apr 22, 2016)

Should a claim with lab services only be billed with the L1 modifier?


----------

